# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  1c & XDTO

## Kuken

День добрый форумчане.
вот такая ошибка появилась при обмене выгрузка из УНФ (перепиленная в край) в БП по универсалу:
Событие: Отправка.
ПОД: Справочник_СпецификацииНоm  енклатуры_Отправка.
ПКО: Справочник_СпецификацииНоm  енклатуры_Отправка.
Объект: Справочник объект: Спецификации, Печать с логотипом Диаметр печати: 40,Оснастка: Переклейка на оснастку заказчика, (e1cib/data/Справочник.Спецификации?ref=  95cfd89d672c49b011eae6d66d90fca8).

{ОбщийМодуль.ОбменДаннымиXD  TOСервер.Модуль(835)}: Ошибка формирования объекта XDTO: Тип свойства <Таблица>. Имя свойства: <Товары>.

{ОбщийМодуль.ОбменДаннымиXD  TOСервер.Модуль(835)}: Ошибка формирования объекта XDTO: Тип свойства <ОбычноеСвойство>. Имя свойства: <ДоляСтоимости>.

{ОбщийМодуль.ОбменДаннымиXD  TOСервер.Модуль(756)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Создать)
                        ЗначениеXDTO = ФабрикаXDTO.Создать(Свойство  .Тип, ЗначениеСвойства);
по причине:
Ошибка проверки данных XDTO:
Значение: '244.22' не соответствует простому типу: {http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema}int
Несоответствие фасету FractionDigits = '0'
            ВызватьИсключение ТекстОшибки;
            ВызватьИсключение ТекстОшибки;

Я понимаю что мне ошибка говорит что ДЛИННА ДРОБНОЙ ЧАСТИ должна быть равна 0, а у мена нет.
Я не могу понять где поправить этот FRACTIONDIGITS 

все ссылки XDTO на данную хрень выглядят так *<xs:element name="ДоляСтоимости" type="xs:decimal"/>*

у меня в объектах XDTO нет ни одного объекта (я не нашел) который ссылаеться на http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema
может я не правильно ищу может не там.
вот в чем проблема то.

----------


## Konor18

> День добрый форумчане.
> вот такая ошибка появилась при обмене выгрузка из УНФ (перепиленная в край) в БП по универсалу:
> Событие: Отправка.
> ПОД: Справочник_СпецификацииНоm  енклатуры_Отправка.
> ПКО: Справочник_СпецификацииНоm  енклатуры_Отправка.
> Объект: Справочник объект: Спецификации, Печать с логотипом Диаметр печати: 40,Оснастка: Переклейка на оснастку заказчика, (e1cib/data/Справочник.Спецификации?ref=  95cfd89d672c49b011eae6d66d90fca8).
> 
> {ОбщийМодуль.ОбменДаннымиXD  TOСервер.Модуль(835)}: Ошибка формирования объекта XDTO: Тип свойства <Таблица>. Имя свойства: <Товары>.
> 
> ...


Можно изменить формат универсального пакета, но проще изменить правила выгрузки, перед выгрузкой сделать преобразование (округление) у нужному типу, если это не критично для точности.

----------


## Kuken

в том то все и дело что кретично, этот параметр учитывается в ЗП людей.
Я понимаю что можно поставить *FractionDigits = '2'*, но я не знаю где это сделать.

----------


## Konor18

> в том то все и дело что кретично, этот параметр учитывается в ЗП людей.
> Я понимаю что можно поставить *FractionDigits = '2'*, но я не знаю где это сделать.


если точность критически важна - тогда меняйте в пакете - ветка общие - xdto-объекты - пакет называется EnterpriseData (используемую версию вроде можно посмотреть в настройках обмена)
там где-то в настройках можно поменять тип и свойства объектов, где искать ваше свойство не знаю

----------

Kuken (10.09.2020)

----------


## Kuken

Ок. поищу отпишу.

----------


## Kuken

*<xs:element name="ДоляСтоимости" type="xs:decimal"/> - тут поменял int на decimal* 
			<xs:any namespace="##any" processContents="lax" minOccurs="0" maxOccurs="unbounded"/>

----------


## Kuken

эм... народ. а теперь для тупых вопрос.
выгрузил XDTO из 1с поправил....
а как назад загрузить???

----------


## Konor18

> эм... народ. а теперь для тупых вопрос.
> выгрузил XDTO из 1с поправил....
> а как назад загрузить???


поставить курсор на корневой элемент "xdto_пакеты", нажать правую кнопку мыши и появиться пункт "импорт схемы"

----------

Kuken (10.09.2020)

----------


## Kuken

вообщем не помогло.
вот полная ошибка в очередной раз.
Событие: Отправка.
ПОД: Справочник_СпецификацииНо  енклатуры_Отправка.
ПКО: Справочник_СпецификацииНо  енклатуры_Отправка.
Объект: Справочник объект: Спецификации, Печать простая по желанию закачика  Оснастка: 4642 Р4 оснастка для печати диаметром 42мм, (e1cib/data/Справочник.Спецификации?ref=  95dfd89d672c49b011eaf36ec5fba3c3).

{ОбщийМодуль.ОбменДаннымиXD  TOСервер.Модуль(835)}: Ошибка формирования объекта XDTO: Тип свойства <Таблица>. Имя свойства: <Товары>.

{ОбщийМодуль.ОбменДаннымиXD  TOСервер.Модуль(835)}: Ошибка формирования объекта XDTO: Тип свойства <ОбычноеСвойство>. Имя свойства: <ДоляСтоимости>.

{ОбщийМодуль.ОбменДаннымиXD  TOСервер.Модуль(756)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Создать)
                        ЗначениеXDTO = ФабрикаXDTO.Создать(Свойство  .Тип, ЗначениеСвойства);
по причине:
Ошибка проверки данных XDTO:
Значение: '21.77' не соответствует простому типу: {http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema}int
Несоответствие фасету FractionDigits = '0'
            ВызватьИсключение ТекстОшибки;
            ВызватьИсключение ТекстОшибки;
это вся схема XDTO
https://yadi.sk/d/5pip-5btETZoHw
EnterpriseData1.3.7
https://yadi.sk/d/rt0-q0aASDcOUA
EnterpiseData1.6.1
https://yadi.sk/d/24NcK--YGSgPgg

----------

